# Solved: Fax Service Issues SBS08



## skyworksvideo (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I recently setup a new SBS08 x64 box and everything went well.. except for Fax Services. I have installed Print Server and Fax Server, and then tried to configure the fax services via both the SBS Console and Manually in the Server Manager, but whenever I do, I am returned with an error:

The powershell pipeline returned an error.
The fax service could not be configured due to an error.

Both of these messages say to reference the error logs but I have searched high and low on the server and web for a few days now with no luck.

I also cannot configure it to send to email receipents, but I saw a KB article on that. The biggest issue is the above errors - as the server is not receiving or sending faxes.

Any suggestions? Its a Quad Core Dell T300 with 4GB of Ram, SBS08x64 Standard. Standard Conexant Modem D850. Modem Diag passes in Hardware Manager. Exch 07 is running. Fax Service set to Auto start. Norton Endpoint Client is installed, Firewall disabled, Remote Routing is Active... trying to cover any bases that might be related. Tried it both with and without UAC running.

Thanks in advance. Really hoping to put this issue to rest!!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you actually check the logs?

Start -> Run -> *eventvwr*

Check in both the *Windows Logs* tab and the *Applications and Services* tab.


----------



## skyworksvideo (May 27, 2008)

Yes I have checked all log files and nothing comes up for the service or powershell failing. I am beginning to think it is the modem but I also cannot seem to find any modems that are designed for 2008 x64 edition. I have checked and it has the latest drivers and query's internally okay, with no resource conflicts so I can't fully understand it being the modem. Thanks,

Marc Vasquez


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Check that all dependencies for the Fax Service are running/can be started. I'd imagine that it's a dependency problem.


----------



## skyworksvideo (May 27, 2008)

All four dependencies are running either Auto or Manual and all are started when I attempt to run the Configure Fax from SBS Console.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm. That's interesting. Have you tried removing and reinstalling the services. Perhaps a screenshot of the error would be useful and a description of how you reproduce the error.

Also, have you looked at the SBS setup logs? They might have more information.


----------



## skyworksvideo (May 27, 2008)

Yes, I have reinstalled and also removed, rebooted, and readded the service roll twice. I will gladly add a screenshot. Have also checked the setup logs.. empty. Have increased logging in the Fax Manager Tool but still no luck on catching this error.

To produce the error: Fired up SBS Console - Network - Devices- Configure the Fax Service. Followed the bouncy ball and setup all the options. On the last screen when it saves changes - Fax Service Is Enabled goes from green check, to yellow warning, to red x.

http://www.sinetekcomputers.com/screenshot.jpg


----------



## skyworksvideo (May 27, 2008)

Just a reference. I figured this out after a few more days of searching and found out that the log I needed wasn't in EventViewer. Turns out it was in C:\Program Files\Windows Small Business Server\Logs (who knew right?) In any event, now I am getting the machine to at least try to send but it can't find a dial tone (possibly due to the stormy weather outside, or a loose connection) but it is at least attempting to dial now! Turns out I also had to enable to user account that was added by the SBS Console in AD. Thought something like that would have been done automatically!

Thanks for the assistance and ideas!!


----------

